# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Usuarios del foro revelan magia en Youtube

## Pulgas

*Algunos miembros de magiapotagia tienen en sus cuentas de Youtube vídeos en los que revelan "trucos" de magia.*
Supongo que lo más coherente sería que los retiraran de inmediato. De lo contrario iré publicando sus nombres en este hilo al tiempo que solicitaré a los administradores que sean baneados: no tiene ningún sentido que estemos intentando ayudar a alguien que no está claro si solicita nuestra colaboración para aprender o para destripar en un vídeo público lo que aquí le enseñamos.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Te encuentro la razon. Cuentas con mi apoyo, Pulgas...

----------


## CleHle

eso es. yo tmb te apoyo

----------


## ignoto

Pues yo porque no me sé manejar en youtube.
De lo contrario ya habría empezado a colgar nombres.

----------


## Ming

Pulgas, a algunos ya se les ha avisado.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues no han hecho mucho caso, porque ahí siguen. Esperemos que ahora se lo tomen más en serio.

----------


## ignoto

De hecho, te rogaría que publicases los nombres.
Preferiría no ayudar inadvertidamente a esa gente.

----------


## DrkHrs

Aunque estoy totalmente en contra de la divulgación de secretos en You Tube, no creo que lo que propone Pulgas sea adecuado. Lo que un usuario haga fuera de este foro no creo que deba ser debatido aquí. Se puede, se debe, insistir en que eso está mal, en que es un error. Señalar el problema que eso causa...... pero ¿amenazar con banearle? Exactamente ¿En que clase de régimen autocrático nos queremos convertir? ¿Y si el usuario hace algo peor que colgar un video en You Tube? atracar un banco, bullyng a un compañero, pegarle a una viejecita..... ¿A ese no le baneamos?

Es muy triste lo de You Tube, pero no creo que lo que estais recomendando sea lo correcto. Una cosa es el foro, otra el mundo fuera de el.

Un saludo.

----------


## Pulgas

Perdón, DrKHrs, pero no he amenazado a nadie (ni lo he pretendido). No soy quién para hacerlo, sólo soy un usuario. He sugerido pedir a los administradores que los baneen.
Este es un foro de magia y debemos preservar los principios generales de la magia (dentro y fuera del foro). Por otro lado te reitero mi argumento, no me apetece ayudar (que se ayude desde el foro) a nadie que pueda traicionar la buena fe de mi colaboración. La manera de conseguirlo es impedirle el acceso directo a la información que podamos proporcionarle. Ya encontrará él otras maneras de conseguirla, pero no me gusta que sea con mi apoyo desinteresado y bienintencionado.
Esto no implica, para nada, un régimen autocrático, sino la asunción de unas normas básicas, de sentido común, en las que todos nos movemos.

En cualquier caso diré que de los cuatro usuarios que he encontrado (y sin hacer una búsqueda exhaustiva, no quiero convertir esto en una caza de brujas), dos no se conectn desde hace más de un año (luego no van a leer el hilo). Los otros dos colgaron sus vídeos antes de inscribirse en el foro.
Si esta nota sirve para que reconduzcan su actitud, habremos dado un paso adelante y habremos contribuido a que se eliminen algunos vídeos de YouTube. ¡Bien!

----------


## Iban

Creo que sí que hay cierta razón para pedir a los usuarios que mantengan unos mínimos de moralidad mágica, tanto fuera como dentro del foro. Bien es cierto que sería estupendo que además todos fuéramos personas intachables pero, además de que eso sí que es difícil de valorar objetivamente, queda fuera del "objeto" de este foro. Pero sí al menos en lo que a la magia se refiere.

Entiendo el exceso de entusiasmo, pero también entiendo que debe de ser contenido tras ser recriminado.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Sólo tengo dos juegos de magia revelados, y son sin tècnica, no creo que tenga nada de malo, pero si os poneis así por 2 juegos de mi**da que tengo en mi cuenta y que ni salen en libros....

----------


## DrkHrs

Entiendo perfectamente vuestra postura. Me da cien patadas hacer un juego a algún amigo y que me suelte lo de que lo ha visto en You Tube. Pero no me gustan las listas "negras". Si se de alguien que hace ese tipo de cosas yo no voy a colaborar con el. No me parecería lógico ni coherente explicarle algo a una persona sabiendo que luego lo va a divulgar.

Pero aun así no me gusta la idea de que exista una lista. Lo que tengo claro es que hay que hacer ver a la gente el daño que están haciendo ese tipo de videos. Hacer que sean ellos mismos los que se den cuenta de que les conviene retirar esos videos. Se que es hipotético, pero lo prefiero a una lista con nombres.

Un saludo.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

De acuerdo, me habeis convncido todos! Ya he borrado los dos videos de youtube que explicaban juegos de magia.

----------


## mayico

Zeta, por mi parte gracias.
con respecto a lo que pulgas propone, no me parece mal, decir lo nombres... pues bueno Drk, que quieres que te diga, no soy ni de super secretos ni de ir contando por ahí, pero como ya se ha dicho... jode ayudar y que lo vayan contando. 
a mi me han ayudado mucho los foros, quizás... al vivir en un lugar donde no hay magos ni parecido, ni principiantes ni nada, me hace ser mas reservado, pero por eso mismo, lo que me ha costado aprender, me cuesta contarselo a otros para que aprendan, y si tomo la decision de contarlo, me fastidiaría encontrarme un video en el que se explique lo que he enseñado a esa persona. 
bueno yo quizás no he enseñado nada puesto que no tengo mucho que enseñar pero que mi opinión se tome como la de los grandes que han pasado por el foro.

no creo que les haga gracia todo el tema.

de momento uno rectifica, cuantos mas lo harán? quien sabe, pero... mejor uno que ninguno.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Si, hay quetener en cuena, un usuario deyoute que es MagicUrzay, y revela juegos demagia de libros!! del canuto del Giobbi... Hay que detenerle por que tiene mas de 20 jueos revelados.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Perdonad, el teclado me falla, repito la respueta. Si, hay que tener en cuenta, un usuario de youtube, que es MagicUrzay,y revela juegos de magia de libros!! del canuto del Giobbi... Hay que detenerle, lleva mas de 20 juegos revelados.

----------


## Inherent

> (...)
> dos no se conectn desde hace más de un año (luego no van a leer el hilo).
> (...)


Puede que lean el foro sin conectarse, ojo (es una posibilidad remota pero existente).

Yo haría una propuesta, aunque a lo mejor es complicada de implementar en el foro.
Los usuarios podrían tener un valor de "carisma" o "credibilidad" que se incrementara por votación de los moderadores por sus intervenciones, y bajara en picado cuando otros usuarios detecten y reportes conductas poco éticas (todo a través de los moderadores). No sería cuestión de banear, pero sí de advertir a los demás usuarios de cómo es esa persona que pide ayuda. Otra opción sería tener un apartado de notas de usuario en el perfil, modificable por los moderadores. dejar Creo que algo parecido se aplica en ebay a las personas que no cumplen las condiciones de venta de artículos no? 

Comprendo a Pulgas, intuyo que ha ayudado a alguien con quien luego se ha llevado un chasco. Pero el baneo puede ser problemático... a ver quién evita que abran otro perfil, y además pueden pagar justos por pecadores, por equivocación.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Puess no me parece mal la primera idea Inherent!! Animos.

----------


## Ming

Inherent lo de "credibilidad" ya se hizo y fue muy criticado entonces...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Sí. Hace un tiempo ya existía lo de los puntos de credibilidad, pero lo acabamos quitando porqué no acababa de cuajar.

----------


## Inherent

> Sí. Hace un tiempo ya existía lo de los puntos de credibilidad, pero lo acabamos quitando porqué no acababa de cuajar.


Si ya decía yo, ya me sonaba haber visto algo parecido, una barrita de colorines creo que era no?... 

Bueno, a lo mejor puede hacerse algo más drástico, se puede usar la categoría de usuario, igual que se pone "Miembro Vip" se pone "Revelador en sus ratos libres" y listo  :Smile1:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

O.O yo no lo sabía...

----------


## ignoto

Quizás sea más sencillo, si se dice quienes son, no responder a sus hilos.

Supongo que notarán la repulsa.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Sí, también, yo ya no tengo ningún problema con eso.

----------


## Iván Manso

El problema también está en que pueden tener otro nombre distinto en Youtube, no es que puedan, es que seguro que lo tienen algunos... así que ante esto... no se puede luchar. Lo siento pero internet se ha hecho ya demasiado fuerte para detenerlo. 

Eso sí, los que estén en este foro y mientras destripen juegos por ahí... por mi parte nunca van a tener ningún tipo de consejo, ayuda, información... y puede que tampoco amistad. Es ser un poco Judas eso de ir revelando lo que hacen tus "amigos"... en fin

----------


## Inherent

Una recomendacion adicional.. a los que colguéis (como yo) videos de actuaciones de magos conocidos, poned moderación en los comentarios de youtube... que a veces se montan campeonatos de listos destripadores....

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

esos son errores de juventud, tanto o igual que la falta de respeto,  pero lamentablemente hay uno que es activo y otro que no se muestra, salvo para criticar.

espero que encuentren un gran maestro que les indique el camino, y no sigan desviandose del camino del arte,  creo que la pacion la tienen y la fuerza tambien, pero les falta el camino y la dedicacion.

----------


## Iban

> esos son errores de juventud, tanto o igual que la falta de respeto, pero lamentablemente hay uno que es activo y otro que no se muestra, salvo para criticar.
> 
> espero que encuentren un gran maestro que les indique el camino, y no sigan desviandose del camino del arte, creo que la pacion la tienen y la fuerza tambien, pero les falta el camino y la dedicacion.


Un comentario amable, correcto, comedido pero, sobre todo, increíblemente acertado. Te tomo prestadas tus palabras para repetirlas una por una.

----------


## rafa cama

Puntualizar una cosa:

Los moderadores no podemos ni debemos juzgar el comportamiento de los miembros del foro fuera de los ámbitos del mismo, ni aplicar, por lo tanto, sanción alguna por actitudes realizadas fuera del foro.

Sí que exigimos, en caso de detectarse, eliminar del foro enlaces a páginas en las que se desvelen secretos.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

gracias iban, eres una gran persona,  espero el dia en que nos podamos juntar a tomar un cafe y charlar,

Paras er mago no hay que actuar, hay que saber trasnmitir magia, y la magia no se enseña, se aprende desde la cuna.

----------


## rubiales

> Puntualizar una cosa:
> 
> Los moderadores no podemos ni debemos juzgar el comportamiento de los miembros del foro fuera de los ámbitos del mismo, ni aplicar, por lo tanto, sanción alguna por actitudes realizadas fuera del foro.
> 
> Sí que exigimos, en caso de detectarse, eliminar del foro enlaces a páginas en las que se desvelen secretos.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Pues, si los moderadores de este foro no sois capaces de actuar con decisión, sobre individuos que no hacen más que retroceder y dañar a la magia, no mereceis moderar nada, es muy fácil lavarse las manos como Pilatos o esconderse tras eso que tanto escuchamos en las peliculas policíacas "Eso esta fuera de nuestra jurisdicción".

¿De verdad no se os revuelven las tripas, sabiendo que muchos magos estamos aportando material y ganas a este foro, mientras otros hacen malos usos de ellos fuera de aquí?

Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con Pulgas, hay que Banear a estos "magos" es más, ellos mismos deberian de ser condescendientes consigo mismo y banearse sólos o cómo poco, borrar tales aberraciones de la red. ¿Por que lo hacen? ¿Realmente créen que estan ayudando a alguién? ¿O sólo alimentan su ego? 

Personalmente, desde que hoy tal noticia me incomoda entrar en este foro y más aún comentar nada, es más; no se, ni si tan siquiera, hice bien en regalar en este Foro mi libro sobre la Mnemónica Española en aquel interminable post.

De verdad, espero que ya que los moderadores no tienen la suficiente "jurisdicción" el Administrador, Mariano tome cartas en el asunto.

----------


## Pulgas

Los dos usuarios en activo en el foro han retirado sus vídeos de YouTube.
Eso que hemos ganado.
Juan luis, si el resultado de haber abierto el hilo es que hay un par de malos ejemplo menos por ahí, yo me doy por contento. Si va a suponer un cabreo tuyo, o un alejamiento por tu parte del foro, maldigo el momento en el que tuve la ocurrencia de comentar nada. Un par de lobos disfrazados de cordero no pueden provocar que se destroce el rebaño entero.
Tranquilo, que al menos en lo sustancial ya hemos conseguido algo.
Una sonrisa y un abrazo.

----------


## rubiales

Yo también me siento contento de que hayan rectificado en sus acciónes y hayan retirado sus videos explicativos, aún así me ha quedado un extraño sabor de boca al ver la pobre labor de los moderadores.

----------


## DrkHrs

Con todo el respeto que te tengo, Rubiales, no creo que los moderadores estén haciendo una mala labor. Entiendo tu enfado ya que tambien a mi me molesta, y me afecta, el que haya gente que cuelgue videos explicando como se realiza un efecto en You tube, pero una cosa no quita la otra. La labor de moderación se limita a lo que ocurre dentro de este foro. No entra dentro de sus competencias arbitrar nuestras vidas fuera de el. Y no me parece mal.

Por otro lado, lo que no puedo entender es que un mago explique, por internet o por cualquier otro medio, como se realiza un juego. Me parece estúpido. Absolutamente ilógico.

Un saludo.

----------


## Magnano

juan luis todos nos hemos quedado mal con esto, pero por ejemplo tu libro de la mnemonica esta a salvo en un lugar en el que gracias a dios gente de este tipo no tiene acceso

----------


## rubiales

> ....La labor de moderación se limita a lo que ocurre dentro de este foro. No entra dentro de sus competencias arbitrar nuestras vidas fuera de el. ....


A ver, estos chicos estan dentro de este foro, se alimentan de comentarios, detalles y ayudas bienintencionadas de ESTE foro, por lo tanto si que deberían ser competencia de los moderadores, que estos "magos" no puluraran por aquí.

----------


## Coloclom

No tenía intención de participar en este hilo, pues esta batalla, o como queramos llamarla, me parece apropiada para que mi intervención sea únicamente en el privado (subforo de moderadores).

Escribo entonces, con el único motivo de respaldar a mi compañero Rafa Cama. Nosotros tenemos unas obligaciones y limitaciones y te aseguro Rubiales, y pongo mi mano en el fuego, por que Rafa Cama ama tanto la magia como tú, y se le revuelven las tripas igual que a ti se te revuelven al ver estas cosas. Y me añado yo también, porque detesto que alguien tenga la osadía de revelar nuestros secretos y lanzar flechas contra la magia, que también es mi pasión y a la que le dedico todo mi tiempo libre. En varios post he manifestado mi opinión al respecto de estas cuestiones, bien has de saber que no pienso diferente de ti, Pulgas, o el 99% de los magos.

En el privado hay un hilo donde intentamos buscar una solución, pero comprended todos, que igual de mal haríamos nosotros al saltarnos las normas de este foro que han echo otras personas al saltarse las normas éticas, morales y sociales no escritas en la magia.

Intentamos buscar una solución que nos permita llegar a buen puerto sin saltarnos las normas; normas que aceptamos para ser moderadores.

Siento por ti un gran aprecio, admiración y respeto además de agradecimiento, y por ello me duele intrometerme; pero creo que tus palabras han sido duras, no faltas de razón, pero sí duras, porque Rafa Cama ha echo lo propio y lo ha echo de la mejor forma posible; intentando cortar la discusión aquí, porque ya lo estamos debatiendo en el privado y este hilo es una bomba que podría detonar; y sabes cómo??

Pues haciendo que se nos vayan usuarios como tú, Pulgas, y otros grandes que participan bajo pseudónimo para permanecer en el anonimato.

Bien sabe dios, que si he de elegir entre teneros a vosotros aquí o a un *******, me quedo con vosotros, que sois quienes me estais enseñando, orientado y ayudando de forma desinteresada y gratuita; pero no podemos jugar con las normas a nuestro propio antojo.

Pronto el tema estará solucionado, pero no es fácil evidentemente por lo que ha comentado DrkHrs en 2 o 3 post.

Te mando un privado, que allí puedo hablar sin moderme la lengua, pero te pido una vez más que comprendas, que Rafa Cama, como moderador que es, tiene que intentar morderse la lengua en la medida de lo posible y tragarse lo que realmente piensa.

Es un mod como la copa de un pino, de verdad.

Un saludo

----------


## Magnano

me he colado

----------


## DrkHrs

Lo ideal sería que hubiese algún tipo de filtro para acceder al foro. Alguna forma de obligar al que quiera entrar a mostrar sus "conocimientos", pero todos sabemos que este foro es una forma de promocion de una tienda de magia. Y esto lo digo sin ningún tono de crítica. Es lo que hay. Con sus grandezas y sus defectos. Y uno de sus defectos es precisamente ese. Cualquiera puede entrar y ponerse a preguntar cualquier cosa. Y eso es compresible. La culpa no es suya, a lo mejor resulta que no deberíamos darnos tanta prisa en responder al primero que pasa por aquí preguntando. Pero de todas formas podrían encontrar muchas respuestas buscando por los hilos del foro.

En el fondo, creo que ya lo he dicho, entiendo perfectamente vuestra postura, pero no creo, insisto, que sea culpa ni responsabilidad de los moderadores.

Un saludo.

----------


## cristian vega

te apoyo pulgas

----------


## Némesis

Por favor, no carguéis contra los pobres moderadores.
- Están de gratis.
- Hacen el trabajo más sucio y tienen que leerse todos los hilos desinteresadamente.
- Todas las broncas les caen a ellos
- No pueden controlarlo todo e inevitablemente hay algo que se les escapa siempre.

Por otro lado, Rubiales, me he leído tu post una y cien veces (ese que tú y yo sabemos), y me lo leeré cien veces más, y no me lo arrancarán ni bajo tortura. En cierto modo, sí que seleccionas a quién repartes información.

Saludos!!!

----------


## KIKO M

yo tengo algun video de algun juego ( no revelado por supuesto ) y hace tiempo que recibo por youtube gente que quiere suscribirse y que te piden lo mismo, pues bien lo hacia por inercia, para estar mas unidos los magos y tal, pero no veia los videos de la mayoria. Hace una semana me dio por revisar algunos y muchos de ellos tenian los famosos "tutoriales", por lo tanto yo tambien ayudaba a esto sin darme cuenta, lo digo por si alguno os puede haber pasado lo mismo.

saluttis.

----------


## Pulgas

Ante todo quiero disculparme por el revuelo que se ha montado. *En ningún caso fue mi intención crear un "hilo bomba", ni mover controversias*.
Por cuatro indeseables no merece la pena el disgusto que algunos nos estamos llevando.
Bajo ningún concepto critico la labor de los moderadores, a quienes agradezco profundamente el tiempo que dedican al foro y los sinsabores que esta tarea les acarrea. No comparto su criterio en este punto, pero sigo agradeciendo enormemente su labor y su empeño.
En cierta ocasión escuche a Iurgui (uno de los grandes magos que pululan por España) una frase que me hizo reflexionar mucho y afirmarme en determinadas posiciones. Venía a decir: "_cuando un cantante lo hace mal, contratan a otro cantante. Cuando un mago lo hace mal, contratan a un cantante_". No es literal, pero queda claro su sentido.
Quizás aquí radica una de las diferencias entre el pensamiento de cuantos que comemos gracias a la escena y quienes se acercan a la magia como un divertimento que les ocupa muchas horas y les llena de alegrías. Por eso somos más radicales, menos tolerantes con determinados temas.
Cuando un mago, dentro o fuera de un foro, yerra hasta traicionar lo más sagrado que tiene la magia (el cuidado por el secreto) todos los magos debemos reaccionar. Y si no somos capaces de dar una respuesta contundente donde estamos organizados (un foro, por ejemplo), me parece que nos equivocamos.
¡Fijaos qué incongrüencia! Desde el foro se han promovido campañas contra la revelación de juegos en YouTube, pero después no sabemos cómo actuar cuando el enemigo entra en nuestra casa y se sienta a comer a nuestro lado.
Insisto, por favor, en que no es una crítica a nadie, sino una reflexión torpe en todo este asunto.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Pues creo que si se deberia hacer algo...

Como he comprobado desde que lo descubri, este foro es una gran escuela, he aprendido mucho con los temas expuestos y los grandes comentarios de muchos de ustedes. 

Respeto a cada uno de los que abre sus conocimientos y los enseña, a quienes con su experiencia me ayudan a mejorar en esto que tanto me apasiona. Y como uno de los mismo moderadores dijo en este mismo hilo (sorry  no me recuerdo su nombre), no me gustaria verlos marchar, por culpa de unos inescrupulosos, que no son capaces de entender que es lo que realmente quieren... 

Seria una lastima, pero hasta preferiria que no siguiesen con sus enseñanzas, si no se esta completamente seguro que llegaran a buenos oidos.

----------


## Inherent

> Seria una lastima, pero hasta preferiria que no siguiesen con sus enseñanzas, si no se esta completamente seguro que llegaran a buenos oidos.


Pero no olvidemos una cosa: en magia hay muchísimas más cosas que aprender que el secreto de un efecto. Eso es lo que vamos a encontrar aquí y no en youtube, gracias a los Maestros.

----------


## Némesis

Y a todo esto...

Me parece justo señalar que una persona se ha dado por aludida y ha pedido perdón...
¿Es la única que ha hecho mal?

Por otro lado, señalaré que es un viejo debate si el youtube nos quitará o no nos quitará la magia. Ya he dado muchas veces mi opinión y no me voy a repetir, pero hacer un vídeo revelando tranquilamente un juego porque no sabes hacer nada más ya es otra historia.

Tan solo os digo que... Los que sois buenos en la escena podéis estar tranquilos  :Wink1:

----------


## magik mackey

la magia ha podido con todos los contratiempos a lo largo de la historia, por que no va a poder con youtube e internet?, recordad que hace unos cientos de años a los magos los quemaban en la hoguera, y la magia no solo ha continuado, si no que ha evolucionado muchisimo desde entonces.
p.d: yo personalmente estoy en contra de los revela trucos, sea en you o p2p.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> la magia ha podido con todos los contratiempos a lo largo de la historia, por que no va a poder con youtube e internet?, recordad que hace unos cientos de años a los magos los quemaban en la hoguera, y la magia no solo ha continuado, si no que ha evolucionado muchisimo desde entonces.
> p.d: yo personalmente estoy en contra de los revela trucos, sea en you o p2p.


si por suerte ya no nos queman, no dan silla electrica :001 302: 

--------------


La verdad me es dificil tocar este tema, sin perder la etica, 

pero siempre van estar los artistas fracasados, que no emocionan a nadie, que su unico publico son mama y papa, y que para mama y papa son los mas lindos y los mejores.
y cuando ya son grandesitos y mama y papa no les alcanzan, prefieren el camino facil, ser reconosidos por contar trucos.

me dan mucha pena, 
pero voy a contar algo que me enseño un amigo,
un dia hablando de rutinas y prensentaciones con otros magos, yo cometi un gran error que mi gran amigo luego me explico

ezequiel simpre quemà el truco, nunca el shows, 
osea
aunque enseñes cual es el truco, nunca podran con una buena presentacion,
y ademas todo lo que enseñan son cosas que se aprenden en un mes de magia, por que no tienen el talento de mejorar y perfeccionarse.

en lo personal pueden enseñar todo lo que quieran total a mi, de verdad no me afecta, por que yo se lo que soy como artista, y se lo que transmito a mi publico, entonces que esten mostrando cosas no me da miedo, me da PENA.

y a esa gente hay que tenerle lastima.

Aclaro este mensaje no esta dirigido a NADIE en particular, solo hablo en general, 
y si alguien se siente afecatdo, avise, asi le envio este mensaje de nuevo y dedicado.

che lo que esta subrayado es un chiste, es un chiste de vedad, no quiero polemica con nadie.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## bmb

Hola.  Yo soy un recién llegado y no tengo mucho que aportar aquí como mago.  Aún estoy empezando y sólo he podido hacer un par de trucos ante amistades y familia, pero sí que puedo aportar como espectador.

Tener la suerte de ser espectador de un truco de magia bien realizado es una experiencia gratificante.  Es cierto que todos tenemos esa curiosidad innata de querer saber "cómo lo hizo" pero (como espectador, repito) me gusta quedarme con la duda y pensar que lo que he visto es, simplemente, 'un imposible'.  Ahora que voy conociendo los entresijos de la magia empiezo a leer entre líneas cuando veo un truco y ahora un corte ya no es sólo un corte, y esos gestos extraños que el mago hace con las manos comienzan a tener más sentido si los entiendes como parte de un truco pero es que, al fin y al cabo, eso le resta magia e ilusión.  

Ver cómo destripan un truco en un vídeo de YouTube, sólo "porque sí" o por alimentar el ego del mago, explicando con detalle todos los entresijos de la rutina no sirve más que para calmar esa curiosidad morbosa del espectador, pero nada más.  Sé que en Internet puedo localizar cientos de trucos explicados y en pocas semanas convertirme en un pequeño "truquero" pero es que a mí la magia me gusta y prefiero disfrutarla tratando de averiguar las cosas por mi cuenta y paso a paso.  Supongo que prácticamente todos y todas lo veis del mismo modo.  La información sobre trucos de magia debería estar cerrada a todos aquellos que aún no hemos demostrado tener la pericia suficiente para hacerlos correctamente ni que hemos demostrado que cumpliremos con una de las normas éticas de la magia, como es "no revelar los trucos a profanos"... y conste que yo me incluyo de momento en ese grupo  :Smile1: 

Otra puntualización.  Se ha nombrado a una persona en concreto que tiene un canal con más de 10.000 seguidores en YouTube.  No deberíamos perder de vista el hecho de que también tiene una tienda donde vende productos de magia.  Está claro que a él le interesa que la gente aprenda a hacer trucos pues así vende más; de todos modos, los precios no están muy ajustados por lo que he podido comprobar.  

En definitiva, desde mi punto de vista, destripar un truco de magia es como hacer Sudoku mirando los resultados... Sí, lo haces, pero no tiene ninguna gracia.

Y un último apunte, un poco en clave de humor.  Falta una cláusula que complemente aquella de "un buen mago no revelará los secretos de su magia a los profanos" y que diga "... pero sí que se compromete a hacer tantos trucos como sepa y pueda para deleite y disfrute de sus espectadores"  :Smile1:

----------

